# FR: Monaco - genre



## undergreenwoodtree

Hello

I want to say "Monaco is divided into municipalities". I wrote "Monaco est divisé en municipalités" but Microsoft Word has told me to put "divisée". I think it's wrong.

Qu'en pensez-vous?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Because Monaco is _*une* principauté_, it is often feminine. The past participle agrees with that implied gender → _Monaco est divisé*e* en municipalités._


----------



## undergreenwoodtree

C'est intéressant, ça.

Merci.


----------



## paux_fas

Maître Capello, sauf votre respect, vous vous trompez. "Monaco" (comme Haïti ou Madagascar, par exemple) est un nom masculin propre devant lequel on n'emploie jamais l'article défini. Il y a aussi des exemples au féminin, comme Chypre ou Malte. Alors, la bonne phrase serait "Monaco est divisé en municipalités". Au cas où on voudrait préciser "la principauté de Monaco", oui, il faudrait ajouter un -e à la fin du participe.


----------



## olivier68

Il serait effectivement surprenant que le genre d'un nom de pays fût imposé par son statut politique (statut qui, par ailleurs, a pu varier au court du temps). Si on raisonne ainsi, comme ce sont tous aussi, à la base, des *états*… ils devraient tous être masculins ??? 

En fait, les noms de pays semblent être classés en 4 catégories :
- masculin avec article (Pérou, Népal)
- masculin sans article (Israël, Monaco)
- féminin avec article (France, Italie)
- féminin sans article (Chypre, Cuba)

Voir ici pour une liste presque exhaustive :

liste des noms de pays - Entrées commençant par L - Clefs du français pratique - TERMIUM Plus® - Translation Bureau


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour Monaco, on emploie généralement bel et bien le féminin par association avec la désignation longue, à savoir _la principauté de Monaco_, qui est certainement féminin. Mais comme Monaco est aussi une ville et que dans ce cas le genre est souvent flou, on trouve parfois aussi le masculin.

Voir d'ailleurs le fil FR: genre des villes - gender of towns and cities.

Exemples au féminin :
_Monaco est occupée par les Italiens en novembre 1942_ (Wiktionnaire).
_Monaco est divisée en neuf quartiers et secteurs_ (_ibid._).
_Lors de la Révolution française, Monaco est rattachée à la France_ (herodote.net).
_Monaco est élue au Conseil Exécutif de l'UNESCO._ (Petit futé : Monaco 2017)

Exemples au masculin :
_Monaco est depuis ce mardi passé à la 5G_ (France 3).
_Monaco est ausculté_ (les-crises.fr).

P.S.: Haïti, Madagascar, Chypre et Malte sont des îles. Ce sont des cas distincts.

P.P.S.: Ne nous égarons pas et restons-en au cas de Monaco, s'il vous plaît.


----------



## olivier68

Mon post ne faisait référence qu'aux noms de pays.
Le souci avec "Monaco" est de savoir de quoi on parle : soit l'état (masculin) soit la ville (féminin).

On pinaille, non ?


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> Le souci avec "Monaco" est de savoir de quoi on parle : soit l'état (masculin) soit la ville (féminin).


Je ne vois aucun souci pour ma part : les deux genres sont à mon avis possibles dans les deux cas. Je trouverais en tout cas aberrant de vouloir employer un genre pour l'État et l'autre pour la ville, d'autant plus qu'il est souvent impossible de trancher, l'État et la ville étant géographiquement entièrement confondus.


----------



## Mydomdom

Les deux genres sont sans doute possibles. 
Cependant, en France, Monaco est le plus souvent (toujours ?) utilisée au féminin car c'est une principauté et une ville (féminin).
En France, optez donc pour le féminin...


----------



## k@t

@*Maître Capello*
Comment expliquez-vous que la préposition qui précède _Monaco_ soit toujours _à_ et jamais _en _- ce qui serait attendu si Monaco était féminin : _Je vais / J’habite *à* Monaco_ ?
Contrairement à par exemple _Luxembourg_ où les deux prépositions se trouvent selon que l’on parle du pays ou de la ville > _au / à Luxembourg_.
(Je ne sais pas quel est le genre de la ville de Monaco, mais à la rigueur, peu importe, puisque le genre n’influe pas sur la préposition. Il en va évidemment autrement pour l'accord du participe passé ou de l'adjectif. Il semblerait que la ville soit également de genre masculin, mais ce point ne semble pas très clair.)

On peut arguer que comme _Luxembourg_ comporte un article les deux cas ne sont pas forcément comparables.
_Oman_ est masculin + sans article + n’est pas une île : on dit _à Oman_, et non _en Oman_, comme on pourrait s’y attendre devant un nom de pays commençant par une voyelle, ce qui laisse supposer que les noms de pays non insulaires sans article ne suivent pas la règle générale (en fait, on trouve les deux, mais _à _semble plus fréquent que _en_).
Identique à _Oman_ (sans article + pas insulaire) au genre près, on a _Andorre_ (en passant, principauté, comme _Monaco_), qui est de genre féminin et pour laquelle on dit en effet quand on parle de l’état _en Andorre_, mais à _Andorre_* quand on parle de la ville.

Mais sinon, le lien donné supra par Olivier indique que _Monaco_ - la principauté - est de genre masculin, ce qui semble régler le problème. _Termium _n'est pas à l'abri d'une erreur, mais c'est une information que l'on retrouve dans plusieurs sources du Net (notamment de façon implicite dans l'_*encyclopédie Larousse*_ : _Monaco est enclavé dans le département français des Alpes-Maritimes_).


*Puisqu’on abrège souvent _Andorre-la-Vieille_ en _Andorre_ (tout court).


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir k@t,
Bonsoir Me Capello,

La question est visiblement complexe. NB. Je ne parle ici que des noms de pays, pas des noms de villes.
Je ne crois pas qu'il sera aisé d'y répondre, chacun pouvant à la fois avancer exemples et contre-exemples.

Il semble y avoir quelques règles régissant l'affaire... mais avec tant d'exceptions !
L'usage a consacré les formes. 

Bon, au moins, pour moi "Monaco" reste masculin quand il s'agit du cocktail éponyme 

Pour ma dernière semaine de vacances, partant de Lausanne, je vais donc m'en aller soit *sur* France, soit *en* Avignon ! 
(provocation totalement gratuite ;-))))))


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Comment expliquez-vous que la préposition qui précède _Monaco_ soit toujours _à_ et jamais _en _- ce qui serait attendu si Monaco était féminin : _Je vais / J’habite *à* Monaco_ ?


Je ne vois pas trop le rapport… Pourquoi la préposition _en_ serait-elle absolument attendue au féminin ? La majorité des États féminins s'emploient certes avec _en_, mais il n'y a aucune raison que ce soit une règle absolue.

Mais la raison première de la préposition _à_ plutôt que _en_ est le fait que, contrairement à la plupart des autres États, c'est aussi une ville comme nous l'avons dit et qu'il est normal d'employer _à_ pour les localités.



k@t said:


> pour laquelle on dit en effet quand on parle de l’état _en Andorre, mais à Andorre* quand on parle de la ville_


Cette distinction n'est guère respectée dans l'usage. On notera d'ailleurs le commentaire suivant du _Bon Usage_ (§ 1051) :


> Pour _Saint-Marin_ et _Monaco_, qui se passent d'article, on emploie la préposition _à_. Pour les noms avec lesquels l'article est sporadique†, on hésite entre _en_ et _à_ : _Voyage en Andorre_ (intertitre dans Gide, _Journal_, t. I, p. 312). — _À Andorre, le catalan est la langue officielle_ (J.-M. Klinkenberg, _Des langues romanes_, p. 222).


† On dit en effet parfois _l'Andorre_.



k@t said:


> Il semblerait que la ville soit également de genre masculin, mais ce point ne semble pas très clair.


La plupart des villes admettent les deux genres et parfois selon le contexte, cf. le fil que j'ai indiqué plus haut.


P.S.


olivier68 said:


> L'usage a consacré les formes.


Nous sommes bien d'accord.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Pourquoi la préposition _en_ serait-elle absolument attendue au féminin ?


Si Monaco (l’état) était de genre féminin, on devrait trouver des _en Monaco_, ce qui n’est pas le cas.



Maître Capello said:


> 'il est normal d'employer _à_ pour les localités.


Ben oui, ça je suis au courant, c’est ce qui permet notamment d’opposer au Luxembourg / à Luxembourg, ainsi que je l’avais indiqué plus haut.
Bon en fait, cet argument est naze, puisque la différence tient à l'article, présent pour le pays, absent pour la ville.



Maître Capello said:


> Cette distinction n'est guère respectée dans l'usage.


Je ne sais pas sur quoi vous vous appuyez pour dire cela. Personnellement, je la fais, je l'entends, je la lis.


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir k@t,

Oui… et non. 
Il me semble y avoir dans cette discussion deux, voire trois,  questions qui doivent être disjointes.

Réglons la première (1) tout de suite : la discussion s'intéresse aux noms de PAYS, pas aux noms de villes.

La seconde (2) est : quel est le genre du nom de pays ?
La troisième est (3) : est-ce que ce nom de pays prend un article ou pas ?

Une fois (1) accepté… force est de constater que (2) et (3) sont, a priori, complètement disjoints.


----------



## k@t

Bonsoir Olivier,

Pour ce qui est de 2), il me semble que la question est réglée depuis ton post #5 avec le lien Termium que tu as donné.  Malheureusement, Termium ne cite pas sa source. Pour l’heure, je n’ai pas trouvé de source plus officielle que Termium. L’argument de la préposition : Monaco étant précédé de la préposition _à_ comme le sont les états non insulaires de genre masculin commençant par une consonne vient servir d’indice pour conforter la position de Termium.
(La règle - une des règles que l'on trouve ? - veut que sont féminins les noms de pays terminés pas un e muet, sauf _le Belize, le Cambodge, le Mexique, le Mozambique, le Suriname, le Zimbabwe _- les autres étant masculins. Il faudrait donc en conclure que Monaco est effectivement de genre masculin.)


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir k@t,

Oui, j'ai lu cette règle qui indique que les noms de pays terminant par "e" soient féminins.
Mais il y a tant d'exceptions… Et en plus, dans notre monde mouvant, les noms de pays peuvent sinon changer, du moins évoluer.
Il y a aussi le problème des "grandes îles". Comment définit-on une "grande île" ? Les Latins avaient une définition pour les "petites îles" : celles dont le nom de la ville principale était le même que l'île elle-même. Typiquement, "Rhodes" entre dans la latine classification comme "petite île". La Sicile n'y rentre pas : c'est une grande île !

Monaco, en tant que pays/état/nation reste pour moi masculin. Mais peut très bien devenir féminin si on parle de la ville de Monaco.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> c’est ce qui permet notamment d’opposer au Luxembourg / à Luxembourg, ainsi que je l’avais indiqué plus haut.


Sauf que comme vous l'avez fait remarquer, l'article étant toujours présent pour l'État du Luxembourg, les deux cas ne sont pas comparables. Par ailleurs, indépendamment de la question de l'article, ce n'est pas parce que cette opposition existe pour le Luxembourg qu'elle devrait nécessairement exister également pour Monaco.

Il y a certes des règles plus ou moins générales, mais elles ne sont pas universelles. Il y a comme nous l'avons vu un nombre important d'exceptions, l'usage ayant consacré certaines formes plutôt que d'autres comme l'a fait remarquer Olivier.

Bref, tout ça pour dire que je ne vois aucune raison de condamner l'un ou l'autre genre pour Monaco, qu'il s'agisse de la ville ou de l'État, l'usage n'ayant pas tranché.


P.S.: Outre le cas de Monaco, je ne suis pas entièrement d'accord avec le tableau proposé par Termium, notamment pour la Jamaïque qui peut prendre la préposition _en_ aussi bien que _à la_ (à l'instar de la Guadeloupe) ou encore les Kiribati qui sont un groupe d'îles, donc un pluriel. Je ne ferais donc pas aveuglément confiance à ce site, même si c'est généralement plutôt une bonne source.


----------



## k@t

olivier68 said:


> Oui, j'ai lu cette règle qui indique que les noms de pays terminant par "e" soient féminins.
> Mais il y a tant d'exceptions…


Pourquoi dis-tu qu’il y a tant d’exceptions ? Six, ce n’est pas beaucoup, il me semble.
L’histoire des îles, grandes _vs _petites, proches _vs _lointaines, ne concerne pas le genre, mais la préposition.

Si on veut avoir une position officielle sur le genre de Monaco, il faut contacter la commission des affaires étrangères qui semble être l'organe qui tranche en dernier lieu ces questions. Après, tout ça n'est certes que convention.


----------



## Stéphane89

Apparemment, les Monégasques eux-mêmes ne sont pas très sûrs. Sur le site officiel du gouvernement, on trouve les deux:
_
"Durant le second conflit mondial, Monaco est *occupé*..."_ (Louis II / Personnages / Histoire et Patrimoine / Gouvernement et Institutions / Portail du Gouvernement -  Monaco)

_"Au plan économique, Monaco est complètement *inséré *dans le monde"_ puis, dans le même paragraphe, _"Et en même temps Monaco est *insérée *dans l’Europe"_ (Communiqué "Principauté de Monaco, une pédagogie pour l’Europe")

_"En effet, sous l'impulsion de Son Altesse Sérénissime le Prince Albert II, Monaco s'est *engagé*, dès le 13 mars 2009 à conclure des accords..." _(La fiscalité internationale / Monaco à l'International / Action Gouvernementale / Portail du Gouvernement -  Monaco)

_"Sous l’impulsion de S.A.S. le Prince Souverain, Monaco s'est *engagée *dans des objectifs stricts..." _(La Principauté s'engage dans la construction durable / Actualités / L'Environnement / Action Gouvernementale / Portail du Gouvernement -  Monaco)


----------

